# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییررشته از ریاضی به انسانی

## salehi

باسلام من امسال چهارم دبیرستان بودم ورشته ام هم ریاضی بود دیپلم ریاضی هم داشتم امانتیجه دلخواه ام روتوکنکورکسب نکردم میخواستم کنکور۹۵روانسانی شرکت کنم۰آیابرای شرکت درکنکور۹۵برای رشته انسانی نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم انسانی هست یانه؟ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدید۰لطفاراهنمایی ام کنید

----------


## artim

> باسلام من امسال چهارم دبیرستان بودم ورشته ام هم ریاضی بود دیپلم ریاضی هم داشتم امانتیجه دلخواه ام روتوکنکورکسب نکردم میخواستم کنکور۹۵روانسانی شرکت کنم۰آیابرای شرکت درکنکور۹۵برای رشته انسانی نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم انسانی هست یانه؟ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدید۰لطفاراهنمایی ام کنید


نه نیاز نیست
با هر دیپلمی میشه

----------


## ..زهرا..

> باسلام من امسال چهارم دبیرستان بودم ورشته ام هم ریاضی بود دیپلم ریاضی هم داشتم امانتیجه دلخواه ام روتوکنکورکسب نکردم میخواستم کنکور۹۵روانسانی شرکت کنم۰آیابرای شرکت درکنکور۹۵برای رشته انسانی نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم انسانی هست یانه؟ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدید۰لطفاراهنمایی ام کنید


نه نیازی نیست ...بابرنامه درس بخونین ان شالله رتبه ی خوبی میارین.شروع کردین کتابای انسانی روبخونین یانه هنوز؟

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> باسلام من امسال چهارم دبیرستان بودم ورشته ام هم ریاضی بود دیپلم ریاضی هم داشتم امانتیجه دلخواه ام روتوکنکورکسب نکردم میخواستم کنکور۹۵روانسانی شرکت کنم۰آیابرای شرکت درکنکور۹۵برای رشته انسانی نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم انسانی هست یانه؟ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدید۰لطفاراهنمایی ام کنید


ان شاءالله ریاضی قوی شما در کنکور انسانی بسیار کمکتان خواهد کرد بشرطی که رهایش نکنید

----------


## Ali.psy

نیازی نیست.از همین الان قوی برید جلو وجدیش بگیرید نگید اسونه موفق میشید من دیرتر شرو کردم نتیجم خوب بود ولی میشد بهترم بشه شما از الان شرو کن قطعا رتبه خوبی میاری

----------


## salehi

بله من ازالان شروع به خواندن کردم برام دعاکنید که بتونم موفق شوم

----------


## سرور1999

باددیپلم انسانی میشه توکنکورتجربی شرکت کردیانه؟پاسخ سریع لطفادوستان باتشکر

----------


## nasser5190

گند بزنن به این رشتم-----> انسانی میگم



موفق باشید داداش اگ یکم بخونی از هر درس و منطقه کنکورت هم خوب باشی حقوق و روان رو شاخته

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> گند بزنن به این رشتم-----> انسانی میگم
> 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید داداش اگ یکم بخونی از هر درس و منطقه کنکورت هم خوب باشی حقوق و روان رو شاخته


چرا گند بزنن؟ رشته به این خوبی

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> گند بزنن به این رشتم-----> انسانی میگم
> 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید داداش اگ یکم بخونی از هر درس و منطقه کنکورت هم خوب باشی حقوق و روان رو شاخته


رویه کنکور طوری شده که با یکم خوندن حقوق و روان دانشگاه های خوب اون طوریام رو شاخ نیست...

----------


## nasser5190

> رویه کنکور طوری شده که با یکم خوندن حقوق و روان دانشگاه های خوب اون طوریام رو شاخ نیست...


رشته خوبه
ولی تو ایران خوب نیست
رشته خوبه
ولی کسایی میشناسم تنبل میان از تجربی-ریاضی به انسانی

چون ریاضیمون اسونه  ریاضی رو بالا میزنن رتبه تاپ میارن

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> رشته خوبه
> ولی تو ایران خوب نیست
> رشته خوبه
> ولی کسایی میشناسم تنبل میان از تجربی-ریاضی به انسانی
> 
> چون ریاضیمون اسونه  ریاضی رو بالا میزنن رتبه تاپ میارن


اتفاقا خیلی وقته که دارن بهش تو ایران هم اهمیت میدهند...قبول که ریاضیشون خوب ولی واقعا همه چی به ریاضی نیست

----------


## simin11

نه نیازی به دیپلم جدید نیست.با همون دیپلم قبلی میتونی شرکت کنی.

----------


## nasser5190

> اتفاقا خیلی وقته که دارن بهش تو ایران هم اهمیت میدهند...قبول که ریاضیشون خوب ولی واقعا همه چی به ریاضی نیست


متاسفانه ریاضی جز  درسایی ک حرف اول میزنه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> متاسفانه ریاضی جز  درسایی ک حرف اول میزنه


بله ولی عربی و ادبیات رو هم فراموش نکنید که اونام حرفای اول رو میزنن ریاضی خیلییی مهمه قبول ولی همه چی نیست مثلا پارسال یکی از تک رقمیا ریاضی حدود سی ک خورده ای زده بود اما عربی و ادبیات 100 درصد

----------


## saj8jad

> باسلام من امسال چهارم دبیرستان بودم ورشته ام هم ریاضی بود دیپلم ریاضی هم داشتم امانتیجه دلخواه ام روتوکنکورکسب نکردم میخواستم کنکور۹۵روانسانی شرکت کنم۰آیابرای شرکت درکنکور۹۵برای رشته انسانی نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم انسانی هست یانه؟ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدید۰لطفاراهنمایی ام کنید


سلام
خیر نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم انسانی نیست 
شما میتونی با همون دیپلم ریاضی که داری در کنکور سراسری 95 گروه آزمایشی انسانی شرکت کنی 
موفق باشید

----------


## saj8jad

> رشته خوبه
> ولی تو ایران خوب نیست
> رشته خوبه
> ولی کسایی میشناسم تنبل میان از تجربی-ریاضی به انسانی
> 
> چون ریاضیمون اسونه  ریاضی رو بالا میزنن رتبه تاپ میارن


آره خب رشته روانشانسی رشته خوبیه ، اما از نظر بازار کار در ایران زیاد جالب نیست

در مورد اینکه شما میگید از رشته های ریاضی و تجربی افراد تنبل میان و ریاضی انسانی رو چون آسونه بالا میزنن و رشته های تاپ قبول میشن باید خدمتتون عرض کنم ؛

اینکه ریاضی انسانی نسبت به حسابان و دیفرانسیل بچه های ریاضی آسون تر هستش درش شکی نیست ، اما خب شما
اون طرف قضیه رو هم نگاه کن ، کسی که تا حالا فلسفه و منطق ، اقتصاد ، عربی اختصاصی انسانی ، تاریخ و جغرافیا 
و خیلی از درس های دیگه رشته انسانی رو که باهاشون آشنایی نداره باید بخونه ، خب اینم یه مشکل جدی برای اون شخص حساب میشه ، از طرفی درسته که زدن درصد بالا در ریاضی کنکور انسانی خیلی تاثیر داره ، اما بالا زدن درس های دیگه ای مثل اقتصاد و ... هم مهمه ، که واقعاً برای یه دانش آموز ریاضی یا تجربی که قبلاً این درس ها رو نخونده سخت و مشکله

----------


## salehi

باتشکرازکسانی که به سوالم پاسخ دادن وخیالم روبابت دیپلم گرفتن راحت کردین۰

----------


## Ali.psy

> آره خب رشته روانشانسی رشته خوبیه ، اما از نظر بازار کار در ایران زیاد جالب نیست
> 
> در مورد اینکه شما میگید از رشته های ریاضی و تجربی افراد تنبل میان و ریاضی انسانی رو چون آسونه بالا میزنن و رشته های تاپ قبول میشن باید خدمتتون عرض کنم ؛
> 
> اینکه ریاضی انسانی نسبت به حسابان و دیفرانسیل بچه های ریاضی آسون تر هستش درش شکی نیست ، اما خب شما
> اون طرف قضیه رو هم نگاه کن ، کسی که تا حالا فلسفه و منطق ، اقتصاد ، عربی اختصاصی انسانی ، تاریخ و جغرافیا 
> و خیلی از درس های دیگه رشته انسانی رو که باهاشون آشنایی نداره باید بخونه ، خب اینم یه مشکل جدی برای اون شخص حساب میشه ، از طرفی درسته که زدن درصد بالا در ریاضی کنکور انسانی خیلی تاثیر داره ، اما بالا زدن درس های دیگه ای مثل اقتصاد و ... هم مهمه ، که واقعاً برای یه دانش آموز ریاضی یا تجربی که قبلاً این درس ها رو نخونده سخت و مشکله


بله مهندس سجاد عزیز :Yahoo (83):  درس میگن هر رشته سختی های خودشو داره.منم تغییر رشته ای بودم و با تمرین تکرار ومطالعه تونستم تو رشته انسانی پیشرفت نسبی داشته باشم... :Yahoo (1): 

رشته روانشناسی تو ایران تازه داره جا میفته ولی اگه علاقمند رشتش باشی وجز 50 روانشناس خوب کشور که همه چیز ممکنه موفق میشی حالا سختیهای زیادی داره....ولی تحصیل تو خارج از کشور در این رشته اخذ بورس و...سخته واقعا سخته...خیلی پشتکار وتلاش میخواد...

----------


## hosseineset

سلام
خیر,نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم جدید نیست.اما ممکنه  یه مقدار از تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بعضی درسا محروم بشی(مثل عربی اختصاصی,فلسفه و....)
اما اصلا نگران نشو
رتبه 1 کنکور انسانی 93رشته اش ریاضی بوده.و حتی سال جهارم هم ریاضی خونده اما توی کنکور انسانی شرکت کرد و یه رتبه عالی بدست آورد

----------

